# Suggestion : Joining quiz



## XWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, if memory serves when a new user clicks "I Agree" it is that they have read the rules and will adhere to them.

Problem I keep seeing is that newbies and n00bs alike seem surprised when rules are quoted to them.

How about after "I Agree" it then takes them to a 10 question quiz on the rules?  If they fail then it redirects to the rules, then they get another go at a different 10 question quiz.  Fail that and they have to wait a month before applying again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

People shouldn't be forced to read the rules. It's something they should be smart enough to do whenever they first join a site. If they can't read the rules they shouldn't have joined in the first place. Harsh, maybe, but it's the truth.


----------



## Jeff88 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice, what next? Writing an essay to register to a site?


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 6, 2010)

I would of thought the majority of newbies that join here are mainly here for a "quick fix" to a particular game and not interested reading the rules, as once their fix is found they probably will not return until they need a fix for another game.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 6, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> I would of thought the majority of newbies that join here are mainly here for a "quick fix" to a particular game and not interested reading the rules, as once their fix is found they probably will not return until they need a fix for another game.


Yeah, I noticed that there's a lot of accounts like that. And most of em joined either on the 12 or on the 13th of september 2009, you know when HG/SS came out in Japan.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 6, 2010)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> Nice, what next? Writing an essay to register to a site?
> 
> Why I should be able to join GBAtemp​By Sonicslasher



As you know, Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing has come out a week ago. This got me very excited seeing as how I am a big Sonic fan. However: when I tried loading it onto my R4, it wouldn't play. I asked a few members on my other forums I frequent for advice. They said that it won't play due to the circuits in my DS not being properly aligned, and that I should microwave it for 45 seconds before trying to play it again. For some reason it didn't work. I was told that if I come here, Narin could patch my DS so that it will play games again. 

I believe that I'd be a valuable asset. If need be, I will be a mod. I have a lot of experience being a mod on my own boards which consist of 14 people (including my mom and I). There's also a variety of other skills I have such as: cleaning dishes; eating lobster; coding (well right now I can only do the "Hello World" program in basic, but other stuff isn't that much harder right?); writing reviews, etc.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought that's the reason we have Hadrian for


----------



## XWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> People shouldn't be forced to read the rules. It's something they should be smart enough to do whenever they first join a site. If they can't read the rules they shouldn't have joined in the first place. Harsh, maybe, but it's the truth.
> OK, shouldn't be forced to read the rules - so why bother having rules in the first place if they are not needed?
> 
> QUOTE(Jackthelad @ Mar 6 2010, 12:20 PM) I would of thought the majority of newbies that join here are mainly here for a "quick fix" to a particular game and not interested reading the rules, as once their fix is found they probably will not return until they need a fix for another game.



That is precisely why I made this suggestion.  How many duplicate, badly worded, threads with one word or "HELP!!11!" do we really want?

Example of the problem: _I am not interested in reading the rules; When I come to your house, therefore I will not wipe my feet - despite the rain, I will eat your food uninvited and I will leave the door open when I go - in your car. _

This website is a place for people of a similar mind to meet and discuss.  I personally think that the rules are here to make it a better place.


----------



## Golin (Mar 6, 2010)

What next, require an IQ exam and proof of land ownership to vote?


			
				XWolf said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously so when someone gets banned or something, the Mods can say, "Look, we already told you so. You agreed to our terms before you joined the forum."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't say I dislike the idea, actually.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 6, 2010)

The point i was trying to make was, a person will only become a responsible member of this community if that said person "wants" to be part of it, and a test will not change this.

In other words, if the test was implemented i do not think it will alter this, as the test will be passed and the cycle repeats itself, they are not interested in being a part of this community, just here to get help for their problems, and depending on how severe their problems are, a test will not deter them. 

So the rule breaking will continue.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> People shouldn't be forced to read the rules. It's something they should be smart enough to do whenever they first join a site. If they can't read the rules they shouldn't have joined in the first place. Harsh, maybe, but it's the truth.There's no universal law/force of "you shouldn't join this site" that will somehow MAGICALLY preemptively prevent people from joining this site sustained by your force of will.  *Action* will need to be taken, and this is action to prevent them from posting on the forums if they're too fucking lazy to read the rules after being told twice.
> 
> QUOTE(Jackthelad @ Mar 6 2010, 07:20 AM) I would of thought the majority of newbies that join here are mainly here for a "quick fix" to a particular game and not interested reading the rules, as once their fix is found they probably will not return until they need a fix for another game.


You don't need an account to read threads, though, and if there's no fix posted then we don't need 50 threads by little kids asking for one.


----------



## Davess (Mar 7, 2010)

Nah...


----------



## outgum (Mar 9, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Jeff88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl.
I would find it hilarious if anyone actually did that.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 9, 2010)

One of the other forums I frequent has this. I would say it is a great idea. It would make the people read the rules and help them get a basic layout of the site and its different sections. It is true that people should not be forced to read the rules but the majority don't read the rules and join anyway. I believe  a quiz of sorts will help in making people aware of the rules and will also in controlling the noob flood.


----------



## pcmanrules (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah it's a great idea but for the effort is it really worth it? n00bs will ignore the rules even if they have to quote them, they're only here for the quick fix.


----------



## playallday (Mar 10, 2010)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> Nice, what next? Writing an essay to register to a site?


I'd love to see that.


----------



## omatic (Mar 10, 2010)

In theory, it's a decent idea, but in practice I believe people will fulfill the requirements for passing the quiz, and then go on to violate the rules if they were going to do so already.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

pretty much what omatic has mentioned, i doubt that having a quiz or any essay will help, especially essay, since they could just type in rubbish and called it done, unless you want a poor mod to spend his time reading all those poorly written essays? 

A quiz might be a good idea, but 10 questions?

How will they be generated? randomly or just the same set of questions, if it's the same set, dont u worry, before u know it, someone's gona post the answer sheet to it, and noobs will just copy and paste those answers and get in either way.


----------



## redact (Mar 10, 2010)

it wouldn't be text entry, it would be multiple choice (to eliminate the need for a mod to read the answers then approve you for you to join the site)


----------



## XWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, if memory serves when a new user clicks "I Agree" it is that they have read the rules and will adhere to them.

Problem I keep seeing is that newbies and n00bs alike seem surprised when rules are quoted to them.

How about after "I Agree" it then takes them to a 10 question quiz on the rules?  If they fail then it redirects to the rules, then they get another go at a different 10 question quiz.  Fail that and they have to wait a month before applying again.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

i mean if an essay version was to be implemented, i dont think that would be a great idea. Quiz would be just tedious, that's all.


----------

